# Clendening October 16-17



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Renting a cabin down there the weekend of October 16th. I have never been to the lake are there any good tips that late in the year. I know it wont be rolled over by then but we will mostly be trolling and doing some catfishing from boat/bank. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

You'll have great time. By then the fishing will be picking up and water cooling down. The Crappie should
be hitting real good. Clendening is one of the prettiest lakes. I don't know any super hot spots so the best tip
I could give is to check out the lake map online and know the lake layout before you get there.


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

Oct. Is great time to be on Clendening
Won't be a lot of traffic except you me and a few others..lol...except on the weekends. ...I throw a shadrap #5 or #7....chrome/black....to start..parallel casting the banks...or along the rip..rap
just fishing for bass..likely to hook up on a few sugeye. ..always have a rod rigged with with a crappie jig in event you run into a mess of them...work around the brige openings for them.
all else fails. ..I switch to 1/4 Oz ..


spoon and jig jig. And jig. Enjoy the day

.


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

I was fishing Clendening on the 24th and saw some otters. Did not know they were there. I talked to a fellow who fishes it a lot and he said he has seen them several times. I love that lake mainly because it is not crowded like most lakes but it can be tough for bass. Hit the lay downs for crappie. I talked to a fellow on the 24th who was trolling and he said he had 4 small saugeyes. I caught one around 13" on a spinnerbait fishing for bass. The trees are just starting to turn and in a week or two should be beautiful.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am pumped. I got some bait frozen I wouldn't mind trying for some cats from the bank too while I am down there.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

It will be beautiful and quite there. A good place to relax and chill out, hope you catch a few fish.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Go figure. Temps dropping like crazy and a cold front hitting this weekend. So I am assuming that the fish will have untied their feed bags. It is amazing everytime we schedule a fishing trip either Clendening, Seneca or lake erie for that matters the same crap happens.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

not sure about renting a boat at night, never rented a boat in my life but marina should be open durring the day, i believe they work on boat motors there all year long. if its eyes your after. you may do grwat just by fishing along the rip rap and bridges on 799. that area alwsys produces eyes this time of year.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

im not really sure what the pressure is like at clen, i havent went there yet this fall. the 799 rip rap is a fairly large area, the hot areas is close to the bridge but you can still catch fish on the rip rap a ways down from the bridge. if all 4 sides of the both bridges are full. the brushy fork bridge is your best bet but can catch fish on the one down from it.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Excellent info. Thank you.
> 
> I beg your patience with a couple more questions. Looking at Google Maps / Google Earth, I see the two bridges on 799 - one traversing Huff Bay and the larger to the north spanning Brushy Creek Bay. I do not, however, see a bridge on Brushy Fork Rd. I see some rip rap where Brushy Fork Rd. is close to the lakeshore. Is this what you are referring to? Also, you mention a bridge "down from it." Where might this fourth bridge be located, as in the street name if known. Thanks again.
> 
> I imagine a topographic lake map coupled with your hot spots is the way to go sans a boat and depth finder.


there is only two bridges. the largest bay is brushyfork bay, at least thats what we have alwzys called it since i was young. thats the one you want to be at if possible.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Get there early the bridge and the area around it get very crowded


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I have heard a lot about that lake but only fished it once.I heard it called the land of giant's and I also heard it could very well give up the next state record saugeye. I was Fishing with a guy today from there and he told me if I want to catch a 10 pound saugeye that's the lake to fish


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

bob Jones said:


> I have heard a lot about that lake but only fished it once.I heard it called the land of giant's and I also heard it could very well give up the next state record saugeye. I was Fishing with a guy today from there and he told me if I want to catch a 10 pound saugeye that's the lake to fish


ive caught 7s and 8s out of there but none 9 or over. there is definitely 10s and bigger in there no doubt about it. but have also never had a bump. and its known as the dead sea at times. its a timing lake for sure.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You know all these southeastern lakes that have saugeyes in them have the potential to give up some true monsters. Dought the few that do catch them will post pictures or even much talk about them. There's a few lakes that hold saugeyes that are never talked about.. Wonder why.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I know there's one down in that area that has giant's but its never talked about cause its over shadowed by another toothy critter


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Vibes, spoons. Keep changing colors until you start catching.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

jerkbaits, and swim baits at night. even early morning into the day. but most likely after the first hour of daylight vibes and spoons will be the producer for you.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------

